# Another TT driver hits the roads



## Stigette (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi All,

Bought a new TT Roadster in March and love it! A bit of a step up from my diesel clio....

Boyfriend bought me a track day for my birthday at Castle Coombe. Had a professional racing driver instructor all day - absolutely fantastic - learnt alot about what my car can do and the boyfriend earnt shed loads of brownie points!

Just moved to the border of Hampshire and West Sussex, so looking forward to coming to some local meets and meeting some new people.


----------



## crapgolf (Jul 12, 2009)

Nice TT.
Wecome to the foram Iv just got here my self ,Are you going to the TT event?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Stigette (Jul 12, 2009)

Can't make the TT event. But saw there was a meet in the New Forest on 22nd Aug, so will come to that with a friend.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome you could still join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## crapgolf (Jul 12, 2009)

New forest sounds a long way for a south Londoner like me lol .
I like TTs but one events enough if you know what I mean......to much fresh air might makes me sleep..


----------

